
How to Learn Stuff While Procrastinating Online - theforay
http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/27415
======
euroclydon
Those resources won't really help you to learn much! Do something that
requires an attention span! I have started reading SICP when I have a free
hour to goof off. I also have it bookmarked on my phone.

<http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-4.html>

I recently switched from coffee to green tea, and I am amazed at how much more
information I can absorb, because my attention span is longer. I actually
think it's analogous to the NFL, where rookies aren't any good until "the game
slows down for them", well live has slowed down for me!

~~~
ibsulon
Perhaps you were drinking too much caffeine at once?

~~~
tocomment
or just too much caffeine. Green tea has less than coffee.

------
Anon84
Reading Hacker News?

------
Nosferax
By not reading mentalfloss.

~~~
HalcyonMuse
I guess I just assumed that the title wasn't "How to Learn Useful Stuff While
Procrastinating Online" due to negligence.

But no. If that was the title, it would be fraudulent advertising.

